# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Case máy tính Fang Series – Chinh phục những tựa game khủng nhất

## seoomohtx

*Xuất hiện với 3 sản phẩm cho các lựa chọn khác nhau nhưng tất cả đều có sức mạnh của chip Core i7, bo mạch chủ X58, Ram DDR3 cùng hàng loạt thiết bị cao cấp khác.*



Để chinh phục thị trường game thủ đang lớn dần lên từng ngày hiện nay, hãng điện tử đã tung ra thị trường loạt hệ thống máy tính mới mang tên _Fang Series_ với các lựa chọn về thiết bị, giá cả khác nhau. 

Các sản phẩm này của Cyberpower sẽ phân hoá thị trường game thủ theo mục đích sử dụng. Qua đó các game thủ khi chọn mua case sẽ có những lựa chọn hợp lý nhất.

​  ​ Điểm chung của các sản phẩm mới có tên _Fang Series_ này đó là: Tất cả đều được chạy trên nền tảng chip Core i7 cùng hệ thống các thiết bị phụ trợ giúp ép xung tối đa. Đặc biệt phải kể đến cơ chế thoát khí tản nhiệt thông minh của vỏ máy giúp giảm nhiệt độ trong máy tối đa. 

​  ​ Để thực hiện quá trình tản nhiệt này, khung máy của Cyberpower phải trang bị 3 quạt gió lớn. 1 quạt ở phía trước khung máy đảm nhận hút khí từ bên ngoài, “giải nhiệt” thân máy. Sau đó 2 quạt gió còn lại sẽ đẩy tất cả khí nóng bên trong ra ngoài. Có 3 loại case mang tên : _Black Mamba, Cobra và Viper._

_Viper_ là case “nhẹ kí” nhất với bộ vi xử lý Intel Core i7-920 tần số 2.66GHz, bo mạch chủ X58, trang bị 6GB DDR3 với card đồ hoạ ATI Radeon 4890, ổ cứng 1TB, DVD LG 20X. Giá của Viper vào khoảng *22.600.000 VNĐ.*

​  ​ Case thứ 2 “nặng đô” hơn 1 chút là _Cobra_ với bộ vi xử lý Intel Core i7-950 tần số 3.06GHz, bo mạch chủ X58, 6GB DDR3, card đồ hoạ Nvidia GTX 285, ổ cứng 1.5 TB cùng ổ BluRay 4x. Sản phẩm có giá 33.500.000VNĐ.

​  ​ _Black Mamba_ là sản phẩm ấn tượng và mạnh mẽ nhất của _Fang seri_ với bộ vi xử lý Intel Core i7 975 tần số 3.33GHz, bo mạch chủ Intel X58, 6GB DDR3, ổ cứng 1.5TB và 1 ổ VelociRaptor Raid-0 dung lượng 300GB, card đồ hoạ HD 4890 Crossfire, trang bị cả 2 ổ DVD Burner 20X và Bluray 4X. Sản phẩm có giá 63.900.000VNĐ.

​  ​ Cả 3 sản phẩm đều sử dụng khung máy *Cooler Master Storm Sniper* với cơ chế quạt gió thông minh, hệ thống làm mát bằng dung dịch Asetek 240mm Advanced Liquid và hệ điều hành Window Vista Home Premium 64 bit. Hi vọng với các sản phẩm thuộc dòng _Fan Series_, các game thủ có thể thoả sức tung hoành với các tựa game khủng nhất.

----------

